# Has anyone ordered from "The Pet Factory"



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi as above has anyone used these before? 

Are they reliable, Is their stock healthy?

thanks


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Never heard of them and tbh the name puts me off completely


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not sure Martin would post anything to the UK this time of year.

You're better waiting for some of the UK sellers to start up in the new year


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Not sure Martin would post anything to the UK this time of year.
> 
> You're better waiting for some of the UK sellers to start up in the new year


Hi there,

I have emailed them, and they would post, but I was after some reassurance they are a good company to be honest. ahve you used them?


thanks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have emailed them, and they would post, but I was after some reassurance they are a good company to be honest. ahve you used them?
> 
> ...


Nope, I've found the prices a little odd tbh Some things are highly priced compared to other EU sellers.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Never heard of them and tbh the name puts me off completely


I totally agree with selina here ! I only get my t's from two places 
1: the spider shop
2: arachno man (private breeder I know)


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

martin and his crew are very good ,stunning bettles he has ,spoke to him and saw his animals in germany ,not sure how his post works ,like snowgoose said ,some of his prices do see to be very high with the postage ontop


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

is this store based in Germany??
as I've just googled the pet factory and get more then one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> I totally agree with selina here ! I only get my t's from two places
> 1: the spider shop
> 2: arachno man (private breeder I know)


Glad im not the only one that hates the choice in words


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> I totally agree with selina here ! I only get my t's from two places
> 1: the spider shop
> 2: arachno man (private breeder I know)


Hi its not for a T, but they stock something I cant currently get here in the Uk,



mattykyuss said:


> martin and his crew are very good ,stunning bettles he has ,spoke to him and saw his animals in germany ,not sure how his post works ,like snowgoose said ,some of his prices do see to be very high with the postage ontop


 Hi when you say Martin, I take it you mean the owner? 



bhayward said:


> is this store based in Germany??
> as I've just googled the pet factory and get more then one


Yep they are based in Germany,

Thanks


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Just search for .de instead of .com . . . . ThePetFactory.de

Seems to be some pretty amazing prices on the website, methinks i would avoid that site like a smack in the mouth.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> I totally agree with selina here ! I only get my t's from two places
> 1: the spider shop
> 2: arachno man (private breeder I know)


:lol2: Classic...:lol2:


----------

